# Where there's a Phil there's a way.



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok i thought i would finally make a journal on here to log my progress and pick up any advice i can.

First off my training is very consistent:

Monday - Chest & Tri's

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Rest

Friday - Shoulders

Sat - Back & Bi's

Same every week and never miss a session.

Secondly AAS use which no doubt is the part people are going to skip to, to read 

*Previous use:*

Cycle 1 - Dianabol 30-40mg a day for 6-8 weeks, with clomid and nolva for PCT (this cycle was about 6 years ago)

Cycle 2 - Organon Sust 10 weeks 500mg per week (5 years ago)

Cycle 3 - Test Enanthate 12 weeks 500mg per week and a couple weeks in the middle at 750mg (last year)

Cycle 4 - Test Enanthate & Tren Enanthate with March Blue Heart Dbols - Test 750mg, Tren 400mg, Dbol 50mg (finished Tren 2 weeks ago, staying on 750mg test one more week then taper down to cruise)

*Current PB's*

Bench 170kg 1 rep

Deadlift 240kg 1 rep

Squat 220kg 1 rep

Overhead press 110kg 2 reps

Basically my aim is to maybe compete next year if I or anyone else for that matter thinks i am ready.

I am welcome to any advice positive or otherwise, i will try to post some pictures but for some reason it never uploads if i take a pic on my phone, could this be becuase the file is too big? (help with this would be great.

Thanks guys and girls.

Chelsea


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck mate. Some impressive lifts there...subbed :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Cheers mate, the Tren did help a fair bit with those, deadlift however i can leave for 6 months come back and still rep out into the 200's which is nice 

Might post my diet later on.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, the Tren did help a fair bit with those, deadlift however i can leave for 6 months come back and still rep out into the 200's which is nice
> 
> Might post my diet later on.


Well f*ck you! I go away from deads for 2 weeks and I'm back to square one :lol: !!

Yeah, I was gonna say post your diet, should be an interesting journal mate :thumb:

Are you aiming for the stage or anything??


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hahahaha! sorry to hear that mate i guess some people have just got it and others dont :tt2:

Yea wanna hit the stage and put all this training to good use. Plus i do love a good pose


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok diet is as follows:

8am - 2 Scoops nutrisport with 1 scoop of oats plus a bagel and cream cheese - Find it very hard to eat in the mornings so i know i could do a lot better here!

10am - Whole tin of tuna, 2 slices of wholemeal toast with a couple slices of cheese - toasted 

1pm - chicken breast with sweet potato wedges and most likely half a tin of baked beans.

3pm - 2 Scoops nutrisport with 1 scoop of oats

4:30pm - sometimes i will have this meal, which would consist of some chicken and pasta, not always though.

5:30pm - train

PWO shake - 2 scoops nutrisport

7:30pm - 2 x grilled aberdeen angus beed burgers with wholemeal buns and sweet potato wedges.

10pm - pint of milk and a chicken breast with rice or 2 of those frozen birds eye reggae reggae chicken breast things.

I am aware that i do need a better diet and really need to focus on breakfast and getting that last meal in at night because sometimes i miss that one.

Recipie ideas for chicken would be mucho appreciato!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Other supps are:

1 x B-Vitamin a day

1000mg vit c a day

4-5 Fish oils per day

1 zma a day (purely because they got given to me!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Good lifts mate! What phone you using to try uploading pics?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Iphone 4s mate. should the pics just go straight up?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Iphone 4s mate. should the pics just go straight up?


Download tapatalk and its very easy mate, free aswell thats how i do it. Im on it now










Easy mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

I was using photobucket and safari before but tapatalk is too easy


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

tapatalk? is this the one on iTunes for £1.99? Is there a free one or do i just take the hit on that haha!?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tight fvcker lol subbed


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! sorry to hear that mate i guess some people have just got it and others dont :tt2:
> 
> Yea wanna hit the stage and put all this training to good use. Plus i do love a good pose


Cheeky bastard!!  :lol:

Thats good to hear mate...your some bloody size the now, so it'll be good to see your progress...get the pics up though! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> tapatalk? is this the one on iTunes for £1.99? Is there a free one or do i just take the hit on that haha!?


Lol sorry mate thaught it was free been a while! £2 hardly gunna break the bank though...

On the other hand download photobucket and upload to there then post on safari with the IMG code

That is free but a bit of a fvckabout compared...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Tight fvcker lol subbed


Haha, cheers for that mate, always a nice boost 



lee85 said:


> Cheeky bastard!!  :lol:
> 
> Thats good to hear mate...your some bloody size the now, so it'll be good to see your progress...get the pics up though! :thumb:


Yea you say that but im sure like a lot of people here, you dont ever see it yourself which is annoying. Thanks though mate!



willsy said:


> Lol sorry mate thaught it was free been a while! £2 hardly gunna break the bank though...
> 
> On the other hand download photobucket and upload to there then post on safari with the IMG code
> 
> That is free but a bit of a fvckabout compared...


That photobucket seems like far too much of an ordeal, guess i'll be spending the £2, if it does break my bank i'll be on my way to bournemouth!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha, cheers for that mate, always a nice boost
> 
> Yea you say that but im sure like a lot of people here, you dont ever see it yourself which is annoying. Thanks though mate!
> 
> That photobucket seems like far too much of an ordeal, guess i'll be spending the £2, if it does break my bank i'll be on my way to bournemouth!!


Lol i wouldnt come to bmouth its crap mate

Cant wait to get away from the place, its newly weds and nearly deads everywhere thats it


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good day eating so far.

Had 3 chicken breasts today, massive ones as well, with sweet potato wedges that were cooked to perfection if i do say so myself.

About to neck a protein shake now before i hit the wheels.

Legs will consist of:

Leg Press: 2 warm up sets

1st working set - 8x25 plates either side for around 8-10reps

2nd working set - 9x25 plates either side for anything around or above 6 reps hopefully

Then over to squats:

Again 2 warm ups of 60kg and 100kg

1st working - 140kg for 10-12 reps

2nd working - 150kg for 8-10

3rd working - either 160kg for as many as possible or down to 120kg for 12-15 reps.

Would be deadlifting at the start however i have a pulled lat which is really painfull so i have been unable to deadlift or train back for the last 3 weeks which isnt nice.

After that i do hammy curls and some leg extensions followed by 5 sets of calves on the smith bar with varying rep ranges and weights.

Cue the disgusting cramps later on in my calf later like last week 1:50am with the mrs lying on my arm, almost knocked her out sitting up so violently then kinda let off a scream (manly one) whilst trying desperately to grab my calf to stretch it.

Finally got it and it was fine although the mrs said (after i told her it was cramp) "i thought it was your heart" hahahaha.

Rant over.

Anyways i will update with the weights when i get back, hopefully everything goes to plan as above.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

willsy said:


> Lol i wouldnt come to bmouth its crap mate
> 
> Cant wait to get away from the place, its newly weds and nearly deads everywhere thats it


Haha i went uni there for a year, lived in Boscombe, literally thought i was gonna get stabbed every corner i turned down. On the plus side the David Lloyd was at the bottom of my road = Result


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Also did 4ml of Test Decanoate so that 1g for the week, got one last big shot like that and then its cruise time. Still gotta do my 1000iu of HCG this week though.

Also got a brand new batch of March Danabols today - pack of 500, that should do the trick (clearly not all at once otherwise this would be my last post)


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha i went uni there for a year, lived in Boscombe, literally thought i was gonna get stabbed every corner i turned down. On the plus side the David Lloyd was at the bottom of my road = Result


Lol yea thats bosc-vegas for ya mate. Know it well, i live in christchurch. Think that david lloyds gone now mate.

Where you living now?

My uncle used to own deacons pub down there


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sh*t, lets hope your lat heals well bro. Thats a long time out of deads. But tose reps on the squats are insane!! Good going mate :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

willsy said:


> Lol yea thats bosc-vegas for ya mate. Know it well, i live in christchurch. Think that david lloyds gone now mate.
> 
> Where you living now?
> 
> My uncle used to own deacons pub down there


HAHAHAHA Bosc-Vegas!! Absolute hell hole, ive never seen so many drug addicts in one place! Although i suppose i cant talk much jabbing 4ml the other night but im pretty certain im not addicted!!

I live in Wimbledon now mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Sh*t, lets hope your lat heals well bro. Thats a long time out of deads. But tose reps on the squats are insane!! Good going mate :thumb:


I think the lat is doing well now its had some proper time off. It was hurting just getting the bar down from the pulley above my head to do trcip extensions which isnt cool, but now it is feeling ok so i may be training back this Saturday.

Good news i downloaded tapatalk at the huge expense of £2, lets hope i can actually use it now!

Cheers mate legs actually went better than expected.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

Had to start on squats as a group of lads were on the leg press so it went as follows:

Bar with no weight for 12 slow reps.

60kg 12 reps x 2

100kg 12 reps

Working sets:

12 reps 140kg

6 reps 180kg

3 reps 200kg (could have done a 4th but got light headed just as i was about to do the rep so thought better of it!!)

20 reps on 100kg - Not cool!

Leg press was still busy which definitely didnt annoy me :cursing:

Hamstring curls:

3 sets 12 pyramiding down to 8 reps with more weight

Same for leg extensions

Calves on smith:

6 sets all the way up to around 140kg for 12-15 reps.

Very pleased as the Tren has probably almost cleared my system.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

As promised, hope this works. Was taken on Saturday.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your a good size bro!!! And that some mean weights your stacking there for squats. Good going mate :thumb:

Why didn't you ask to join in on whoever was on the machine mate?? Thats gym etiquette to share


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Your a good size bro!!! And that some mean weights your stacking there for squats. Good going mate :thumb:
> 
> Why didn't you ask to join in on whoever was on the machine mate?? Thats gym etiquette to share


Sod that there was 4 of them on there! Would rather receive a happy ending massage from Fatima Whitbread than share that with them and do 1 set every half hr!!

Thanks for that mate. Never been a natural squatter so im glad the weights are finally going up. Will need to take some pics doing some proper poses, as much as i would hate that :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Sod that there was 4 of them on there! Would rather receive a happy ending massage from Fatima Whitbread than share that with them and do 1 set every half hr!!
> 
> Thanks for that mate. Never been a natural squatter so im glad the weights are finally going up. Will need to take some pics doing some proper poses, as much as i would hate that :thumb:


Ah okay, I see what you mean then f*ck that :lol:

Yeah, get some good pose ones up dude...you'll love doing that!! :rolleye: :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

These are natty pics before the test and tren cycle.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Natty?!! Big for a natty bro...maybe I'll lay of my cosidering a cycle for now...if I can become that size naturally, lol

Very impressive dude :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Natty?!! Big for a natty bro...maybe I'll lay of my cosidering a cycle for now...if I can become that size naturally, lol
> 
> Very impressive dude :thumb:


I had done cycles already mate but that was how i was looking after a full PCT and time off.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I had done cycles already mate but that was how i was looking after a full PCT and time off.


Ah okay, gotta ya man  . Still your huge mate...be interesting to see the recent pics mate and your progress from this!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Yea im hoping there is some progress, i feel from my diet and training that i am a lot more conditioned now which is nice and there are veins starting to show that i thought never would.

Just ate spagetti bolognese that i made last night, plenty of extra lean steak mince and a minimal amount of spagetti as i was going overboard on carbs.

In the bolognese went half a kilo of extra lean mince of which the mrs had a couple small spoonfulls (thanks to me) so in 3 meals ive eaten around 450g


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Your a mean old size mate, how long u been training for?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Your a mean old size mate, how long u been training for?


Been training since i was 18 but really didnt start training properly until i trained with a mod on here DB which was about 5 years ago.

He showed me the importance of training legs and helped me with diet and stuff so i owe him a lot.

I feel like my diet has only recently in the last 6 months gotten to where it should be. I still feel i need to get more protein in me some days though.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Been training since i was 18 but really didnt start training properly until i trained with a mod on here DB which was about 5 years ago.
> 
> He showed me the importance of training legs and helped me with diet and stuff so i owe him a lot.
> 
> I feel like my diet has only recently in the last 6 months gotten to where it should be. I still feel i need to get more protein in me some days though.


I seriously struggle with diet mate! Struggling to hit 300g protein and 3000 cals. I used to manage it with 5hit food easily when I wasn't training that's how I got to a fat 18.5 stone lol. Eating cleanly is a different ball game altogether


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I seriously struggle with diet mate! Struggling to hit 300g protein and 3000 cals. I used to manage it with 5hit food easily when I wasn't training that's how I got to a fat 18.5 stone lol. Eating cleanly is a different ball game altogether


By far the hardest bit about bodybuilding!! I could train balls to the wall any day but cooking, preparing and eating the right foods at the right time is far harder i feel.

There was a point where i did the same mate although i didnt get to that sort of weight but i did look rather blubbery!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice posts Chelsea and you are a big lump! What are your stats?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> By far the hardest bit about bodybuilding!! I could train balls to the wall any day but cooking, preparing and eating the right foods at the right time is far harder i feel.
> 
> There was a point where i did the same mate although i didnt get to that sort of weight but i did look rather blubbery!


I have noticed that when u do things enough in this game they tend to fall into place eventually and become second nature. It's just the eating thing not so much so. Thank god for protein supps otherwise I would get nowhere near.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

luther1 said:


> Nice posts Chelsea and you are a big lump! What are your stats?


Cheers mate 

6ft 1"

Weight first thing in the morning post p*ss is knocking around 17st 7lb

Not even gonna bother guestimating my BF% as really i could just pluck any number out the sky and still not know if its correct.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I have noticed that when u do things enough in this game they tend to fall into place eventually and become second nature. It's just the eating thing not so much so. Thank god for protein supps otherwise I would get nowhere near.


Yea it does take time mate and a hell of a lot of planning but eveentually like you say it does all come together.

Talking about protein supps.... I only went and left them at home today!! Very annoying


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Today's eating:

8am - Pint of milk (as i forgot my shakes)

10am - large chicken breast with sweet potato wedges and a little sour cream dip - just finished this, i could literally eat it again.

On another not was gutted to watch I'm a Celeb last night and find out that Emily had left the jungle. Not cool! She was fit!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Yea it does take time mate and a hell of a lot of planning but eveentually like you say it does all come together.
> 
> Talking about protein supps.... I only went and left them at home today!! Very annoying


ooooh, all ur muscles will fall off today u know that dont u?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> ooooh, all ur muscles will fall off today u know that dont u?


Sh*t!! That's what i was worried about. I also got told by this really skinny guy at the gym that my muscle will turn to fat as well but it's ok because i'll just neck a shake when i get home and turn the fat back into mass :clap:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Sh*t!! That's what i was worried about. I also got told by this really skinny guy at the gym that my muscle will turn to fat as well but it's ok because i'll just neck a shake when i get home and turn the fat back into mass :clap:


Yeah apparently u can turn fat into muscle, i was always told that when i was fat(ter) - i said how do u propose i do that, do u have a magic wand handy?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah apparently u can turn fat into muscle, i was always told that when i was fat(ter) - i said how do u propose i do that, do u have a magic wand handy?


It's not fat if your bulking


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jus got out the gym for shoulders:

Working sets:

Standing overhead press:

1 x 80kg 8 reps

1 x 90kg 7 reps

1 x 100kg 3 reps with 4 partials on top

1 x 60kg 12reps

Lat raises:

2 x 26kg 10 reps

1 x 22kg 12 reps

Rear delts seated on bench strict form:

1 x 22 kg 12 reps

2 x 24kg 12 reps

Upright rows on cables:

3 x 12 - 10 - 9 reps

Cable laterals single arm holding at top for a second:

3 x 6.25kg 12 reps (absolutely killed!)

Forearms:

3 x 12 reps seated wrist curls with 40kg

Haven't done these in so long and as a consequence it's hard to write this on my phone due to the disgusting pump I have.

Good times, now home fore a massive bolognese and maybe some 'cardio' with the mrs  prob get cramp in my my forearms slipping her the digits haha!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

This slipped under the radar!

Subbed


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> This slipped under the radar!
> 
> Subbed


Haha i think its because i made it early in the morning so missed the Uk-M rush hour.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This is currently how I am looking now, not exactly ripped but probably the best condition I've been for a while.

Was taken at midnight last night 02/12/11 so not pumped at all :-(


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking brilliant mate. Subbed to keep track of your progress  .


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

radicalry00 said:


> Looking brilliant mate. Subbed to keep track of your progress  .


Cheers mate 

I was standing under an awesome light so the following applies to me:

"When you look good in a bad light.... You're ready"


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Looking good Phil,Subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eating today has been:

Meal 1 10am - 1 slice wholemeal toast, half tin baked beans, 2 eggs (fried) and 3 rashers of bacon with fat removed because lets face it, it looks like an old womans vaginal lips and at the end of the day its just fat!!

Meal 2 1pm - big plate spaghetti bolognese left over from yesterday, was epic 

Going back home as im at my mums waiting for the RX8 to come back from its service which included spark plugs for £180... that was a nice surprise!! Anyways at home i will have a large chicken breast with sweet potato and some dip.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JM said:


> Looking good Phil,Subbed :thumbup1:


Cheers my ginger ninja!!! One day mate, all this could be yours!!

Except it will be you so obviously...... Less muscle :001_tt2:


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers my ginger ninja!!! One day mate, all this could be yours!!
> 
> Except it will be you so obviously...... Less muscle :001_tt2:


You are such a t0sser :laugh:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JM said:


> You are such a t0sser :laugh:


Love you too :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Looking big mate,

Good strong lifts too on the shoulder press and squats.

What show or when were you thinking of competing? you'd do well I think, get some leg and back pics up too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> Looking big mate,
> 
> Good strong lifts too on the shoulder press and squats.
> 
> What show or when were you thinking of competing? you'd do well I think, get some leg and back pics up too


Cheers mate!

Have no idea what show to do or anything like that, that's why i was hoping to speak to you and see what you think and see where you think i need the most work.

Will get the leg and back shots in tonight. That last pic was taken when i have been off oats for 2 weeks and ive been monitoring the carbs more, although i am going to buy some more today as i need to get the calories in to bulk clean then cut down for whatever show you think.

I feel my legs still need the most work even though lifts are heavy.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The weekend i slacked a bit on eating mainly because i bought a new motor. 2007 VW Golf 1.4 GT FSI 170bhp in dark metallic grey, should be picking it up on Saturday so i will get some pics up then.

Treated myself to a chinese on sat night in front of X Factor, sweet and sour chicken balls and kung pao chicken with egg fried rice, not too bad i dont think.

As i said to DB i am going to throw a scoop of oats into each one of my shakes when i get them tomorrow from my protein.

Also wanted to ask people's views on Creating Kre-Alkalyn and whether it is worth it as its a bit more expensive than Mono?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> The weekend i slacked a bit on eating mainly because i bought a new motor. 2007 VW Golf 1.4 GT FSI 170bhp in dark metallic grey, should be picking it up on Saturday so i will get some pics up then.
> 
> Treated myself to a chinese on sat night in front of X Factor, sweet and sour chicken balls and kung pao chicken with egg fried rice, not too bad i dont think.
> 
> ...


Mate them 1.4 engines are awesome, i dunno how they squeeze the power out of them! If its the same one im thinking of anyway, the put them in the new ibiza's cupra's bloody quick for all the size... Ive got a 54 plate cupra 1.8 20vt 180bhp its a fun little thing. Keep meaning to get it mapped as i drove my mates mapped one and it was awesome.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

willsy said:


> Mate them 1.4 engines are awesome, i dunno how they squeeze the power out of them! If its the same one im thinking of anyway, the put them in the new ibiza's cupra's bloody quick for all the size... Ive got a 54 plate cupra 1.8 20vt 180bhp its a fun little thing. Keep meaning to get it mapped as i drove my mates mapped one and it was awesome.


Yea mate its so smooth and it has a boost indicator on the dash  it has a supercharger for low range and a turbo that kicks in later and the power is seemless its so nice. Just can't believe that i gotta wait until Saturday.

Got him to change the cambelt as well 'on the house' as it hadnt been done so i dont have to worry about that either, plus it gets a fresh MOT service and HPI clear  cant wait.

Defo so much fun to drive mate and i wont have to think that its costing me a small fortune going to the shops and back!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate its so smooth and it has a boost indicator on the dash  it has a supercharger for low range and a turbo that kicks in later and the power is seemless its so nice. Just can't believe that i gotta wait until Saturday.
> 
> Got him to change the cambelt as well 'on the house' as it hadnt been done so i dont have to worry about that either, plus it gets a fresh MOT service and HPI clear  cant wait.
> 
> Defo so much fun to drive mate and i wont have to think that its costing me a small fortune going to the shops and back!!


It depends how you drive to the shop mate!

Mine will do 35mpg or it will do 4mpg if im on a mad one...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Creatine is creatine dude especially when taking gear as you'll not notice the difference!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed mate  looking good!

Please tell me though, how do you make your sweet potato wedges?? I've tried different methods but just can't get them perfect!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> Creatine is creatine dude especially when taking gear as you'll not notice the difference!


So should i bother with the creatine at all mate or just leave it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Subbed mate  looking good!
> 
> Please tell me though, how do you make your sweet potato wedges?? I've tried different methods but just can't get them perfect!


Cheers mate appreciate that. Sweet potato wedges are as follows:

1. Cut the sweet spud in half then if its TONK cut in half again.

2. Then cut the wedges about 1.5cm thickness or around the width of your index finger (without chopping it off)

3. Put in a baking tray and make sure none of them are on top of one another.

4. Pour a very small amount of sunflower oil and shake the wedges around so they are all covered a little.

5. Sprinkle a healthy amout of rock salt, personally the more the better for me.

6. Then a little pepper and if ur feeling adventurous some mild chilli powder.

7. Stick in the oven middle to lower shelf at 200 for 25mins

Happy days


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This is what my 10am breakfast looked like, chicken breast with wedges and half a tin of beans 

I'm sure it looks disgusting to most but I love food like this all mixed in.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest and Tri's last night went like this:

Flat bench - 1 x 150kg 6reps, 1 x 140kg 8 reps

Incline - 1 x 110kg 10reps, 1 x 120kg 8reps

Weighted Dips - 1 x 30kg round me 12 reps, 1 x 40g round me 10reps, 1 x 40kg 8 reps with added partials.

Seated press - 60kg either side 12 reps, 70kg either side 10 reps, 80kg either side 7-8 reps with partials

Close grip bench - 3 x 90kg 10,8,8 (last set spotted a bit)

Skulls - 1 x 20kg aside 12 reps, 2 x 22.5kg aside 8-10 reps

Rope Pull Downs - 30kg 3 x 12,10,9

Bicep curls to failure, strict form - 32kg dumbells - 1 set 8 reps

Tri's and chest feel ruined today.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Haven't updated for a day or so because i was buying the new car which was the longest thing in the world because i forgot my bank card which meant i had to do a bank transfer and wait 2 hrs for the money to clear into the account before i could take the car.

Did legs on Wednesday had a great session:

Squats

140kg x 12 reps

180kg x 6 reps (this felt quite easy which was nice)

150kg for 12 reps

110kg x 20reps

Leg press:

350kg x 10 reps

400kg x 7 reps

Ham curls 3 sets 12 reps

Leg Extension 2 sets 10 reps

Calves 5 sets on smith all the way up to 150kg on my back.

Was really happy and my legs still ache today.

After legs went home had a pizza express with the Mrs:

Whole pizza with, spinach, goats cheese and caramelised onions and of course i asked for extra chicken to be added.

Went to see 50/50 after that, DO NOT go and see it, that film is so low its unreal! Waste of time.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Alright.. I am here finally.. You just like your misses, always asking me to pop in fora visit! 

Journal looking good, not sure about the beans, wedges and chicken slop but each to their own!!

Remember I said to you about two years ago in David Llyods you got great potential, and you can really start to see it now. You still got many years to grow even more, cant imagine what you will like at 30 if you keep this up.

I think you need to get on stage though.. so you can stop posing in the gym and in the street all the time! lol

Will let you know sometime soon about a workout at the gym.. taking Dec slowly at the moment.. gym is hit and miss!! Jan will get more focussed


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Alright.. I am here finally.. You just like your misses, always asking me to pop in fora visit!
> 
> Journal looking good, not sure about the beans, wedges and chicken slop but each to their own!!
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha aren't you a funny saffir!!

Trust me old boy try the chicken, wedges and beans now and thank me later.

Yea mate i remember that and at the time i cant say i really believed it but now i'm starting to realise that i actually could get to a decent size and look good on stage.

You loved my pose the other day in Wimbledon, it made you realise that you need to train more coz my one gun shot blocked out the sun!

You need to let me know so that i can push you to lift more than 80kg's on the bench and 85 on the squat.

Saying you will be more focussed in Jan means nothing to me, get some proper food down you and come train with Uncle Phil, then you will see what focus is.... and a lat spread


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night was great:

Got 200kg squats for 6 reps after doing 180kg for 8 and 140kg for 12.

Was absolutely ruined after that but carried on with the usual leg press, hammy curls, leg extension and calf raises.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent squatting mate!

Can't wait to be able to squat again!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Excellent squatting mate!
> 
> Can't wait to be able to squat again!


Cheers mate.

Whay whats up? Does your vagina rub when you do it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

As promised, the pics of the new motor


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Whay whats up? Does your vagina rub when you do it?


Yeah my lips rub together then I get all wet and slip about lol

Nah got serious acne across top of back, chest and delts, it hurts wearing overalls at work let alone 150kg sitting on it lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah my lips rub together then I get all wet and slip about lol
> 
> Nah got serious acne across top of back, chest and delts, it hurts wearing overalls at work let alone 150kg sitting on it lol


The wetness is probably coz your thinking of me mate! Many do so don't worry.

Ouch bad times, im assuming its gear related? Anything you can do/done to reduce it? Accutane?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> The wetness is probably coz your thinking of me mate! Many do so don't worry.
> 
> Ouch bad times, im assuming its gear related? Anything you can do/done to reduce it? Accutane?


Yeah gear related, swear it was sus.

I'm currently running accutane, 5 weeks in now and it's dying down, gonna have dirty scars though lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad times mate. What sust were you using?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Off to do some strongman training in Swindon today.

Should be a laugh although waking up at 7:15 this morning to get some decent food in me was a bit of effort!


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Off to do some strongman training in Swindon today.
> 
> Should be a laugh although waking up at 7:15 this morning to get some decent food in me was a bit of effort!


Have a good session mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JM said:


> Have a good session mate


Was a great session down there, i was doing log lifts with Rob Frampton and Laurence Shaleigh (however you spell it) only problem was after doing a 105kg log lift overhead i managed to pull my lower left back (which always goes every year) so i had to stop there but luckily it is ok.

Did shoulders the night before going to Swindon, got some great reps:

47kg dumbells for 14 reps unassisted all the way to the shoulders  was ecstatic with that.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Thought i'd get back to posting on here as it has been a little while.

Currently on my cruise at the moment and everything is going great, most lifts are still on the up and my food intake has increased as i have been planning things much better these days and the chicken i get from Bookers (thanks to TaintedSoul) is humongous!

I did try a Dorian type training which was great for time saving but i felt i did not progress at all, in fact i felt the opposite, normal lifts like 140kg bench felt heavy after 5 instead of 8 and a few other lifts like that so i listened to my body and changed back to volume training, 3 sets on every exercise, pushed to failure on each one with a drop set thrown in as well.

The DOMS I experience from this is unreal, did chest yesterday and it is actually sore to touch whereas Dorian style i was pretty much fine the next day (not to say that the muscle didnt need time to recover though).

Anyways thats the update, i will get some pics up of how i am doing at the moment, weighing about 17st5lb in the morning which i am pleased with.

Rest day today so plenty of eating but unfortunately i have college 6-9 tonight after work which i am just about to finish.

Can't wait.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> 47kg dumbells for 14 reps unassisted all the way to the shoulders  was ecstatic with that.


Damn that's good lifting! Well done mate!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Damn that's good lifting! Well done mate!


Cheers mate, i will get a video next time.

Trained with tainted soul a few weeks ago and used the 54kg's that were at his gym, got 8 reps i believe but the last couple had a fair bit of a spot, it also messed my hand up because i clean them up from the floor and the centre part of those dumbells twist which my wrist did not like!

Still hurts and can't do hammer curls.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Food prepared last night. This will be 2 meals worth.

3 large chicken breasts with sweet potato wedges.

Chicken seasoned with garlic, onions and paprika  just had one and a half and it was far too nice!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I swear to god i may be the most hungry man alive. Seems to be like that since i have started taking Alpha Men by my protein, also i am taking 2 fish oils with each meal so i'm having around ten a day.

Eating for today has been.

Meal 1 - 8am - 2 scoops Nutrisport 90+ with 1 scoop oats

Meal 2 - 10am 1.5 chicken breasts (as above) with sweet potato wedges and gravy.

Meal 3 - 12:30 same as meal 2. This meal is usually at 1pm but i actually have hunger pains sitting at my desk writing this.

Legs later as well so i like to make sure my eating has been spot on especially today.

Would like to know if anyone has experienced aching knees during legs, i always warm up but my first 2 sets are really quite sore right on the knee joint and is very off putting. I will be buying some supports soon enough but i wouldnt mind knowing if there any any good exercises or stretches to perform before squats or leg press.

Last weeks leg press was brilliant i did:

1st set 350kg x 12 reps

2nd set 400kg x 10 reps

3rd set 450kg x 6 clean reps (had quite an audience as well) may try 500kg tonight if im feeling strong and get a vid of it.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I swear to god i may be the most hungry man alive. Seems to be like that since i have started taking Alpha Men by my protein, also i am taking 2 fish oils with each meal so i'm having around ten a day.
> 
> Eating for today has been.
> 
> ...


when are u cooking for me?! il bring the chicken  x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> when are u cooking for me?! il bring the chicken  x


Were you serious about me being a naked chef for you then?!

I suppose i will give it a go.... and YES you will bring the chicken madam.

I'll sort something out for dessert :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Good source of protein that dessert you have in mind:whistling:


More than most can handle mate :thumb:


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

your in good shape bro, looking forward to seeing the transformation pics! should end up in awesome condition!

good lifts too


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Were you serious about me being a naked chef for you then?!
> 
> I suppose i will give it a go.... and YES you will bring the chicken madam.
> 
> I'll sort something out for dessert :whistling:


Haha u can keep ur clothes On .. Never really got the naked chef

Thing.. Preparing food and having ur rude bits out seem yucky! Xxx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

tprice said:


> your in good shape bro, looking forward to seeing the transformation pics! should end up in awesome condition!
> 
> good lifts too


Thanks mate always nice to hear, next blast will be test, deca and dbol so will get those before and after shots up for you.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Should?
> 
> He is already in awesome condition...


Hahahaha thanks mate, this made me laugh. I wont be in awesome condition after legs tonight though!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> You havn't seen him naked though....


Haven't i?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Haha u can keep ur clothes On .. Never really got the naked chef
> 
> Thing.. Preparing food and having ur rude bits out seem yucky! Xxx


I would have an apron on you spanner! Can't deal with any food that spits and having my old boy in the blast radius!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Haven't i?


You wish :tongue:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

misshayley said:


> Haha u can keep ur clothes On .. Never really got the naked chef
> 
> Thing.. *Preparing food and having ur rude bits out seem yucky! *Xxx


He also does an excellent stuffed chicken though!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I would have an apron on you spanner! Can't deal with any food that spits and having my old boy in the blast radius!


Hmmm still doesn't seem right tho just never got the whole naked chef/butler thing x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Sound like you have saw such greatness first hand?.... You still getting counseling? :whistling:


Was thinking the same!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> I was hoping for your phone number but I guess i'm just a joke to you.... LOL
> 
> In good shape though mate whats your current stats?


Haha you can PM me your naughty little whispers Mac!

Current stats:

Height - 6ft1"

Weight in the morning post p1ss about 17st4/5lbs although my weight is on the up with the increased food intake.

BF% - I would never like to guestimate this but somewhere in the realm of Dorian's infamous black & white photo shoot back in the day :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> He also does an excellent stuffed chicken though!!


It's always fully stuffed though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Sound like you have saw such greatness first hand?.... You still getting counseling? :whistling:


He (like you and Hayley) wishes


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> BF is easy mate about 35% LOL, what courses you been running just a deca and test dbol monster?
> 
> fish oil tabs if where it's at mate, see some real gains takening that stuff!


Haha you certainly know how to toy with my emotions Mac!

Currently on just a cruise of 250mg test decanoate - 1ml every 2 weeks.

Think i said in an earlier post im taking about 8-10 fish oils a day now, only early days of doing that though so i will see what changes they make, if any.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha you can PM me your naughty little whispers Mac


Can I have some as well please


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Can I have some as well please


Your in there son!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyways back to business:

Training legs tonight, so pre-workout currently is the following:

2 Scoops Nutrisport 90+ with water (no oats)

2 Fish oils

1 Caffeine tab 200mg


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> It's always fully stuffed though


We talking fully grown chickens here mate, now day old chickens which!!



Chelsea said:


> Anyways back to business:
> 
> Training legs tonight, so pre-workout currently is the following:
> 
> ...


Ever tried a simple carb in that shake before hand? Think we discussed this over breakfast the other day?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Ever tried a simple carb in that shake before hand? Think we discussed this over breakfast the other day?


Don't say stuff like that on here makes it sound like we spent the night together you tiny saffir!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

But to answer your question mate, no i havent.

I was using oats in there before (i know its complex slow releasing) but it made me feel to heavy and bloated so dropped it.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Don't say stuff like that on here makes it sound like we spent the night together you tiny saffir!!


I don't know any more where I stand with you.. I keep getting mixed signals. One minute you want to be my b!tch and then next you acting all hard core!!!



Chelsea said:


> But to answer your question mate, no i havent.
> 
> I was using oats in there before (i know its complex slow releasing) but it made me feel to heavy and bloated so dropped it.


Yeah oats will do that, but something like WMS or better wont. You shouldn't even notice it to be honest.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> I don't know any more where I stand with you.. I keep getting mixed signals. One minute you want to be my b!tch and then next you acting all hard core!!!
> 
> *Hahaha these signals keep you on your toes.......Like a midget at the urinals!!*
> 
> Yeah oats will do that, but something like WMS or better wont. You shouldn't even notice it to be honest.


*Sweet mate, sent me a link and i will check it out.*


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> She on about me or you ?


Both?  lol did mean u .. whist u send chelsea loving u can send me some as wel x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> That didn't make sense love x


It did in my world  ..i meant if ur sending Chelsea love u can send me some as well


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I've already gave you love already lol


Can I be greedy and have some

More  x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Stop being a massive s1ut on my journal ;-)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Stop being a massive s1ut on my journal ;-)


Sorry am I distracting away from the massive s1ut you are?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs was pretty savage:

180kg squats for 6

150kg x 10

140kg x 12

Leg press:

350kg x 12

400kg x 10

Leg extension:

3 sets 10-12 reps

Straight leg deads:

2 sets 80kg x 12 stopping half way down the shin (worked far better than using 180kg)

Calves on smith and leg press 8 sets forced reps and pulses.

My foot was actually shaking on the clutch they were so ruined.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Sorry am I distracting away from the massive s1ut you are?


I've never been so hurt haha! I need to find the motivation to make 2 grilled burgers and eat them!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I've never been so hurt haha! I need to find the motivation to make 2 grilled burgers and eat them!


I'm pulling your leg silly  haven't u eaten enough today ? Still hungry? I've just had some blueberries and yogurt xxx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I'm pulling your leg silly  haven't u eaten enough today ? Still hungry? I've just had some blueberries and yogurt xxx


I know you spanner. Erm so far 4 chicken breasts, 3 shakes (2 with oats) 2 sweet potato's and some chips.

Still very much hungry, only finished eating an hr ago haha x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds yummy tho!

I'm at work till 8am don't want to eat too much as I want to train again in the morning and actually try and sleep

Tomorrow instead of being pestered


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello mate,how long are you are on your cruise for and why did you go down this route and not pct after last cycle?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Sounds yummy tho!
> 
> I'm at work till 8am don't want to eat too much as I want to train again in the morning and actually try and sleep
> 
> Tomorrow instead of being pestered


Oooh bad times I get to go to bed anytime now (after family guy and American dad).

Pestered?? What on earth do you mean ;-)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

luther1 said:


> Hello mate,how long are you are on your cruise for and why did you go down this route and not pct after last cycle?


I'm gonna be on my cruise for 8-10 weeks mate.

Last time I did PCT I felt awful plus I know I'm going to go back on so I don't really see the point of coming off for 8 weeks just to back on again.

From what I read on here you should come off if you know you're going to be off for 6 months or more.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Oooh bad times I get to go to bed anytime now (after family guy and American dad).
> 
> Pestered?? What on earth do you mean ;-)


U know full well what I mean young man.. Im so tired :/ 2 hours sleep is not enough yoooooour fault  GRUUUMP'


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> U know full well what I mean young man.. Im so tired :/ 2 hours sleep is not enough yoooooour fault  GRUUUMP'


It's not my fault im so amazing you couldn't sleep  People might the wrong impression from this little chat madam ;-)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok I had to do it:

2 Aberdeen Angus burgers 36g protein with rolls and a pint of milk before bed. Happy days


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> It's not my fault im so amazing you couldn't sleep  People might the wrong impression from this little chat madam ;-)


Yea of course i was day dreaming and couldn't sleep..... Yeeeaaa right x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Yea of course i was day dreaming and couldn't sleep..... Yeeeaaa right x


I knew it ;-) a lot of people day dream about me (mostly female but some male - tainted soul) there is a cure but it's quite invasive...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I knew it ;-) a lot of people day dream about me (mostly female but some male - tainted soul) there is a cure but it's quite invasive...


Am i doomed? Help me get over it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Am i doomed? Help me get over it?


Take one 'Phil' and apply it to sensitive areas  xx

Cured


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Take one 'Phil' and apply it to sensitive areas  xx
> 
> Cured


Ha know if I need some help il let u know xx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This mornings food:

Meal 1 - 8am - 2 scoops nutrisport with 1 scoop of oats + 1 bowl of oats and tiny bit of sugar.

Meal 2 - 10am - about to have this one, whole tin of tuna with some cheese, 2 slices of bread toasted 

Also had - 2 x Alpha Men and 2 x Fish Oils and 1 x 1000mg Vit C


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Is this thread match.com or a training journal?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> How can you drink that sh1t!


Nutrisport is alright mate althoug TaintedSoul did make me shake of Mutant Mass and it was rather good in comparison.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Is this thread match.com or a training journal?


Ha.......Ha! Not my fault misshayley slides off her seat reading my journal.

My knees are so sore at the moment its actually stopping doing legs properly, i know they will be better when i go on deca etc but i want to sort it before that. Any suggestions old boy?

Shoulders tomorrow at Epsom?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Asking me for suggestion.. I'm like a bag of rattling bones at the moment with every ache and pain cropping up!! Cant even sleep on my left side without my collar bone waking me up. Think heavy bench has to do with that a fair amount. Think I need to get my MOT checked!!

I get good results with Cissus and Glucosamine together taken morning and evening. Certainly takes away a fair amount of the aches and pains I feel these days. For joint problems that has helped me loads. Try it out!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Asking me for suggestion.. I'm like a bag of rattling bones at the moment with every ache and pain cropping up!! Cant even sleep on my left side without my collar bone waking me up. Think heavy bench has to do with that a fair amount. Think I need to get my MOT checked!!
> 
> I get good results with Cissus and Glucosamine together taken morning and evening. Certainly takes away a fair amount of the aches and pains I feel these days. For joint problems that has helped me loads. Try it out!!


Mate thats serious bad times. Definitely get the old check mate something is clearly wrong there, they might suggest some more muscle around the area, i have plenty if you want to borrow?

Yea heard Glucosamine before but not Cissus, might get some decent knee straps as well, don't like the actual wraps though, they feel weird.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> I dont know how your so big from eating so little LOL, how long you been training?


Haha, thanks i guess. Been training about 7 years now mate not properly the whole time though.

So little? What you eating mate? Need some more tips on diet.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Diet
> 
> Meal 1: 8am Whey Protein 50g /50g oats 51g Protein 30g carb 562 kcal
> 
> ...


Personally i would say that this is a little light on carbs i seem to have a lot more usually mate, plus i will have an extra meal late at night whereas you stop eating at 9pm, then you dont eat again for 11 hours bearing in mind last night i had pretty much a 50g protein meal at half 11 at night then went to bed.

Also you have 3 shakes and 3 meals, i try to make sure that i always eat more meals than the number of shakes i have had so for me i have to hit 4 and above.

Plus where are the omega 3's for your fats? Also vitamins?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mate u awesome in your pics would love to look like that 1 day


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> try keep fats under 50g a day mate and vits I just take supps but I am eating brocolli LOL,
> 
> i'm only 13 stone at the moment mate so no need for me to smash 450g carbs a day or anything like that.
> 
> I don't eat before I go to bed because of HGH can't eat carbs few hours before sleep mate


Maybe take the carbs over 200g mate and see how you get on?

You may have to explain to me about the whole HGH thing with carbs mate, as far as i was aware you can eat whatever time of day/night to make up your calories.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Yeah been advised not to eat any carbs for 2-3 hours before subq injection, I always do 2-4iu before bed so when I go to bed at about 10-11 my last meal is clear for me to jab.
> 
> Yeah I was thinking 200g mate, I was eating 140g in one meal! eat a lot of pasta when I worked it out droped pasta stright away mate!
> 
> ...


Haha, clearly i missed the part where you said your on HGH as well. With all due respect mate its quite a lot of gear to be on don't you think? My last cycle was the first time i had ever done anything apart from test (injectable-wise) personally i would save the money on HGH and use it for more food.

No worries for the hi-jack i forgive you.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> Mate u awesome in your pics would love to look like that 1 day


Cheers mate really appreciate that. I must say this board has helped a lot, nothing makes you realise the importance of diet than being on here.

Will try to finally get all the shots of me up at all angles so everyone can see how im getting a long properly i suppose.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> He is sxy isn't he, I taught him everything he knows.... :whistling: that and the fcking unit soul is helping a little...LOL


Hahahahahahaha! Thanks son. You aint too bad yourself


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> What would you add to my diet then for that extra 30g carbs?
> 
> yeah weeman does my cycles mate LOL


Fair play mate, aint gonna argue with him, i just dont think i would do so much thats all, maybe if i did i would be even bigger than you :tongue:

I dunno mate i would have a chicken breast with a bit of sweet potato... Perfect


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Haha, thanks i guess. *Been training about 7 years now mate not properly the whole time though.*
> 
> So little? What you eating mate? Need some more tips on diet.


Then I rocked up at David Llyods and Phil started growing ever since!!! Inspiration.. role model.. whatever you want to call it!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Then I rocked up at David Llyods and Phil start growing ever since!!! Inspiration.. role model.. *whatever *you want to call it!


Definitely!!

In all fairness Mr.Soul you did make me believe that i could grow a lot more and that i had potential to be far better than what i was and maybe even compete which is why i want to this year so credit where credit is due mate.

On another note he actually helped me even more coz i looked at him and i thought, i will never let myself look like and old marathon runner so i trained harder and ate better


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Your bigger then me already, i'll soon be bigger then you but not as big as tainted soul LOL,
> 
> whats weet potato like cold though?


Cold? Kinda like cold potato but sweet haha. Its ok but nicer hot mate.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Definitely!!
> 
> In all fairness Mr.Soul you did make me believe that i could grow a lot more and that i had potential to be far better than what i was and maybe even compete which is why i want to this year so credit where credit is due mate.
> 
> On another note he actually helped me even more coz i looked at him and i thought, i will never let myself look like and old marathon runner so i trained harder and ate better


hahahaha love it - recognition and then an insult!!!

Well from March you will have an excellent brand supporting you through your journey ahead!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> any good putting in mirco wave?
> 
> Just at work I dont have a cooker lol


yea mate microwave the chicken and spud... pic to follow.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> hahahaha love it - recognition and then an insult!!!
> 
> Well from March you will have an excellent brand supporting you through your journey ahead!


You know me! I like to build you up then crush you which coincidentally is my tactic for sexy times  (with women!!)

Can't wait for that mate, will make the journey a lot easier.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> You can't re heat chicken....


I just did and do it every day mate!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I always reheat chicken. Nothing wrong with it. It's no gormet meal but it it's warm and goes down!! Can slightly under cook it so the microwave finishes it off.

Though the piece above looks like it's drowning in sodiun rich gravy!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> I always reheat chicken. Nothing wrong with it. It's no gormet meal but it it's warm and goes down!! Can slightly under cook it so the microwave finishes it off.
> 
> Though the piece above looks like it's drowning in sodiun rich gravy!!


Sodium rich? You kidding? Ahh man i was enjoying these meals!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MacUK said:


> beat me to it


Yeah.. I beat Phil's dad too it also!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Yeah.. I beat Phil's dad too it also!


Hahaha your such a funny saffir! You wait until we train together again, im going to secretly film that look in your eyes when you realise that i am the bigger better man then post it on here!

And yes i have seen the look already from you when i was pumping those 54kg dumbells on shoulder press


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> I smash 120kg :whistling:


Ahhh that's a cute deadlift weight mate :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lunch is served:

Large plate of pasta, tomato sauce, diced sausages and a tin of tuna to top it off


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> theres about 100g carbs there if not more....


And its almost all gone mate.

Accompanied as ever with 2 fish oiles and maybe another 1g Vit C.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha your such a funny saffir! You wait until we train together again, im going to secretly film that look in your eyes when you realise that i am the bigger better man then post it on here!
> 
> And yes i have seen the look already from you when i was *pumping those 54kg dumbells *on shoulder press


Oh those dumbbells you used to watch in awe as I used to smash them out rep after rep few years back before you realised your potential from watching me?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Oh those dumbbells you used to watch in awe as I used to smash them out rep after rep *few years back* before you realised your potential from watching me?


How things have changed mate. There is a new daddy in town!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shoulders tonight, i must say that going back to volume training has absolutely ruined me this week my chest is still a little bit sore from Monday and my legs have got progressively worse since Wednesday especially my hammies which i did straight leg deads for.

Only went up to 80kg on the straight leg deads but keeping the muscle under constant tension and not letting the plates bounce off the floor made a monumental difference, i actually went up to 200kg for straight leg deads once and it didnt come close to the pain im in now.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I am the new daddy thank you for noticeing...


MacDaddy got a ring to it  x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> You make me horny... 200kg for straight leg deads... whoooaaaa


My max dead is 240kg mate but like i said doing straight legs like this were pretty much pointless, my form wasnt spotless as i more than likely had some knee bend. One thing i have noticed recently is that i did used to train my ego a lot, although it did work i feel i have made more progress in the last 6 months than i have in a few years.

Changing my training so that i get a minimum of 8 reps and only do a 1 or 2 rep max every now and then has really pushed me along.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> And its almost all gone mate.
> 
> Accompanied as ever with 2 fish oiles and maybe another 1g Vit C.


How many vit c and fish oils a day bud?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> My max dead is 240kg mate but like i said doing straight legs like this were pretty much pointless, my form wasnt spotless as i more than likely had some knee bend. One thing i have noticed recently is that i did used to train my ego a lot, although it did work i feel i have made more progress in the last 6 months than i have in a few years.
> 
> Changing my training so that i get a minimum of 8 reps and only do a 1 or 2 rep max every now and then has really pushed me along.


Same here!

Was training ego but that soon goes when you rip a pec on a 180k bench wile training on a niggle in pec any way.... Lol

8-15 reps is best IMO


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> How many vit c and fish oils a day bud?


I take 2g vit c on its own mate but probably nearer to 3g a day because the alpha men tabs from MP have a fair bit in them too.

As for fish oils I'm having 2 with every meal so around 8-10 was hoping it would help with my knees as they are quite sore during squats and leg press but it hasn't yet.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Same here!
> 
> Was training ego but that soon goes when you rip a pec on a 180k bench wile training on a niggle in pec any way.... Lol
> 
> 8-15 reps is best IMO


Haha the good thing is that we learn from these mistake ay?!

180kg bench is my next target just to get a video of me doing it and having it as a PB would be nice.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shoulders was ok last night, unfortunately i managed to pick up a cold and cough which has now turned into a chest infection as of Friday morning so training wasn't 100% felt quite run down and didn't have my usual motivation if i'm honest.

Dumbell Shoulder Press

9 x 47kg

7 x 47kg

12 x 40kg

3 sets lat raises to failure 10-12 reps each time with forced and partial reps.

3 sets on cable rear delts standing

Shrugs:

Tried to do another 355kg but i kept hitting the sides of the squat rack which threw me off balance so went down to 315kg then did a drop to 260kg for 10 then 20 reps on 180kg.

Finished off with 20reps on 28kg dumbells, dropped them for ten seconds then kept getting another 5-6 out with partials then grabbed the 16kg dumbells and did lat raises until it felt like my arms were going to fall off.

Shake then home.

Below (if its worked) is the 47kg dumbell press for 9 unassisted.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Haha the good thing is that we learn from these mistake ay?!
> 
> 180kg bench is my next target just to get a video of me doing it and having it as a PB would be nice.


I' think I've gone through more problems chasing a 200kg bench than what it was worth! Finally did it a few times, suffered a minor pec tear getting there ironically repping 140kg for 10 to 12 reps before going for my max which was about 180kg at the time!!!!!! But eventually did a 200kg+ once or twice. hahaha now 160kg seems hard work!!

I think you will certainly get it mate, just be careful chasing these bigger benches when your goal is to compete and not get injured along the way.

Cant recommend enough stretching during and after and going to physio once a month for a work over to avoid problems down the line.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> I' think I've gone through more problems chasing a 200kg bench than what it was worth! Finally did it a few times, suffered a minor pec tear getting there ironically repping 140kg for 10 to 12 reps before going for my max which was about 180kg at the time!!!!!! But eventually did a 200kg+ once or twice. hahaha now 160kg seems hard work!!
> 
> I think you will certainly get it mate, just be careful chasing these bigger benches when your goal is to compete and not get injured along the way.
> 
> Cant recommend enough stretching during and after and going to physio once a month for a work over to avoid problems down the line.


Mate 160kg is still a massive bench!! Yea i reckon i will especially when im hit the Deca for the first time which should be in about 4 weeks.

Stretching is definitely something i need to do as i never do it i used to be so flexible when i did kickboxing but now its a struggle to touch my toes.

I think with your injuries in mind i will make the big benches a very rare occurance, last thing i want is an injury.

You training today? I'm hitting back and bi's mate.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Mate 160kg is still a massive bench!! Yea i reckon i will especially when im hit the Deca for the first time which should be in about 4 weeks.
> 
> Stretching is definitely something i need to do as i never do it i used to be so flexible when i did kickboxing but now its a struggle to touch my toes.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm going to go do some legs and some shoulders. little bit of each to finish off the week. Mostly high rep stuff and cardio as I'm trying to drop that winter layer and getting ready for an all out assault on the weights in a month or two time.

We should try do some legs together as they got neglected badly end of last year so I need to catch them up again. Though working in a bank, work pants are a nightmare to fit into once training them properly. Maybe arrange a saturday to train something together, move workouts around or something as I have 3 months left on Lloyds membership and then after that can come train in my gym. It's only like £8 a session!!

By then I should be back in full swing and we will have to take weight off for you to work your set!! ( Remember I'm never going to compete so I take my ego to the floor and we injure my body together!! lol )


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Yeah I'm going to go do some legs and some shoulders. little bit of each to finish off the week. Mostly high rep stuff and cardio as I'm trying to drop that winter layer and getting ready for an all out assault on the weights in a month or two time.
> 
> We should try do some legs together as they got neglected badly end of last year so I need to catch them up again. Though working in a bank, work pants are a nightmare to fit into once training them properly. Maybe arrange a saturday to train something together, move workouts around or something as I have 3 months left on Lloyds membership and then after that can come train in my gym. It's only like £8 a session!!
> 
> By then I should be back in full swing and we will have to take weight off for you to work your set!! ( Remember I'm never going to compete so I take my ego to the floor and we injure my body together!! lol )


I'd love to hit legs again mate but mine are till ruined from Wednesday. Could defo do a session on saturdays but would be well handy if you could do back and bi's as its the only split i can do at the moment due to college tues and thurs nights.

£8 yea right that would be £32 a week for me. Is the Physique Warehouse?

Hahahaha im sure they do an OAP class mate which is a result because you could use your bus pass to get there.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> I'd love to hit legs again mate but mine are till ruined from Wednesday. Could defo do a session on saturdays but would be well handy if you could do back and bi's as its the only split i can do at the moment due to college tues and thurs nights.
> 
> £8 yea right that would be £32 a week for me. Is the Physique Warehouse?
> 
> Hahahaha im sure they do an OAP class mate which is a result because you could use your bus pass to get there.


hahaha at OAP bus pass!!! cvnt!!

Could join mothly for £48 and join a real BB gym and accelerate your progress towards competiting!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Haha the good thing is that we learn from these mistake ay?!
> 
> 180kg bench is my next target just to get a video of me doing it and having it as a PB would be nice.


That sounds like ego training that bud...

If your after hypertrophy then fvck 1-3reps aim 8 and over as you say.

Not worth the risk IMO bud. I'll never do less then 10-12 on a flat bar again!

As for knees i suffer too....

Bad ATM and know what I need just not sorted it yet.

The stack-

Glucosaminesolphate

Msm

Cissus

Fish oils

Take the lot am pm up fish oils to 15-20g a day knees should ease up


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> hahaha at OAP bus pass!!! cvnt!!
> 
> Could join mothly for £48 and join a real BB gym and accelerate your progress towards competiting!


I want to mate and i just might because physique is only up the A3 and im right there for work.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> That sounds like ego training that bud...
> 
> If your after hypertrophy then fvck 1-3reps aim 8 and over as you say.
> 
> ...


Haha yea true i guess i'll have to eat those words.

Where you getting that stack from mate? I have fish oils but due to the volume i take they are running out fast so i will have to pick up some more anyway so may as well get this other stuff to ease the pain.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> 48 a month fk that I pay 27 lol


You think that is bad, mine currently is £87.75 a month at David Lloyd and they dont give me any gifts for inspiring the members by letting them look at me training!!

[email protected]!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> That sounds like ego training that bud...
> 
> If your after hypertrophy then fvck 1-3reps aim 8 and over as you say.
> 
> ...


I've been preaching this to him for the last year or two!!



Chelsea said:


> You think that is bad, mine currently is £87.75 a month at David Lloyd and *they dont give me any gifts for inspiring the members by letting them look at me training!!*
> 
> [email protected]!!


LOL - the funny thing is.. when I first noticed Phil he was still a little spring chicken prancing about the gym but I only noticed him in the gym the first time because.... well he was having his photo taken by someone!! Not sure why!! Special needs gym program or something?? Anyway this is a man that is destined for the stage, he was born/loves to flex and pose and be to watched!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> I want to mate and i just might because physique is only up the A3 and im right there for work.


Well come try it one night or saturday and see what you think location wise and setup wise.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Haha yea true i guess i'll have to eat those words.
> 
> Where you getting that stack from mate? I have fish oils but due to the volume i take they are running out fast so i will have to pick up some more anyway so may as well get this other stuff to ease the pain.


I use simplysupplements (.net I think but google it) best value iv seen


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MacUK said:


> Don't think he has it in him to get on stage lol


I think you train with Phil sometime. Doubt you will make it halfway through the workout!! lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> I've been preaching this to him for the last year or two!!
> 
> LOL - the funny thing is.. when I first noticed Phil he was still a little spring chicken prancing about the gym but I only noticed him in the gym the first time because.... well he was having his photo taken by someone!! Not sure why!! Special needs gym program or something?? Anyway this is a man that is destined for the stage, he was born/loves to flex and pose and be to watched!


Mate I was actually really touched by this (not in the way you want).

I have been known to do a little posing from time to time (all the time) so even if I get out-muscled I'm sure I'd still enjoy it 

Really appreciate it mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back and bi's yesterday, was supposed to be Saturday but my bro and his wife had twins (obviously the wife did) so i went to see my brand new niece and nephew.

Back:

Chins with 5kg 10 slow and controlled reps

7 reps

7 reps

Bent over rows:

120kg 15 reps

130kg 12 reps

140kg 12 reps

Seated row:

3 sets 10-12 reps all to failure with forced reps done by using my bodyweight to pull the weight then control it down.

Lat pull down:

Wide grip 3 sets 10-12 reps all to failure with forced reps.

Biceps:

Straight bar curls with 15kg a side on olympic bar - 12 reps

17.5kg a side - 10 reps

10kg a side - 12 reps with forced and partials on the end.

Over to EZ Curls:

3 sets around 20kg a side all to failure all squeezing at the top of the rep (burns so much)

Finished off with preacher curls only starting with 16kg db's as i was ruined by this point then 14kg's then 10kg's then i am out of there.

Still a bit run down, blocked up and chesty but i felt it was a good session considering all that. Biceps absolutely kill today, just goes to show less weight and more concentration on the actual movement and muscle = better results.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Awwww uncle phil congratulations to the family honey! Shall ur still feeling poorly  kiss x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Awwww uncle phil congratulations to the family honey! Shall ur still feeling poorly  kiss x


Thanks very much 

Yea still a bit run down had a temperature most of last week which wasnt good timing because the air con at work was being replaced, luckily no drop in appetite so all good apart from that.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Good workout considering you not well.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Good workout considering you not well.


Cheers mate, still kinda feeling like im not eating enough protein.

Need to get some in the morning along with my shake, currently having a bowl of oats along with a shake but i feel i need to eat some protein around then too.

Would scrambling 3 eggs into the porridge be awful?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, still kinda feeling like im not eating enough protein.
> 
> Need to get some in the morning along with my shake, currently having a bowl of oats along with a shake but i feel i need to eat some protein around then too.
> 
> Would scrambling 3 eggs into the porridge be awful?


Liquid egg whites mate, and no I putting them in your porridge would be terrible!! lol

Just put the egg whites, whey powder, EVO in a shaker, shake it up and drink along with porridge.

http://www.eggnation.co.uk/

Or Sainsburys in Colliers Wood I know sell half pint liquid egg whites. I'm happy to let people know this as I wont be in the area requiring all their stock anymore!!! 

I don't bother with cooking oats in the morning, add it to shakes and drink.

Once back into the diet and training properly I'll eat the following for breakfast.

100 grams of oats

4 to 6 egg whites

2 x table spoons of EVO

2 scoops of SSN 100% Whey ( can switch to weight gainer for loads of calories if required )

Be enough protein in there to start your day!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Defo getting some of those egg whites, they will make the mornings a lot easier.

Looking forward to getting my hands on that SSN.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Defo getting some of those egg whites, they will make the mornings a lot easier.
> 
> Looking forward to getting my hands on that SSN.


Until you get some crack some eggs into the mix!!

Training legs tonight if you want to help an old man from his walker to the squat rack!! 

Though it'll be a late session!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Can i come watch you two train


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Can i come watch you two train


You can you filthy beast but try to make Sean feel better about being out-lifted by someone probably half his age ;-)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> You can you filthy beast but try to make Sean feel better about being out-lifted by someone probably half his age ;-)


Have you had a good session darling? Ive missed you today :/ Boo! my knees been playing up today CRRRY! xx


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> You can you filthy beast but try to make Sean feel better about being out-lifted by someone probably half his age ;-)


Well I'm happy to say tonights squatting instead of body giving out my pants gave out and I had to pack it in otherwise I was walking out of the gym without any on!!

P.S. ( the squat weight was pathetic!! )


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Have you had a good session darling? Ive missed you today :/ Boo! my knees been playing up today CRRRY! xx


Great session thanks darlin. Told you to rest it!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Great session thanks darlin. Told you to rest it!!


I know  i just get anxious if u dont train!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Well I'm happy to say tonights squatting instead of body giving out my pants gave out and I had to pack it in otherwise I was walking out of the gym without any on!!
> 
> P.S. ( the squat weight was pathetic!! )


Serious bad times when that happens. I have actually eaten so much that my bottom coughs are non-stop and I don't even like my own brand. Smells like a mix between burnt toast and and tramps p1ss!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

P.s what was the squat weight? 60kg?

Nah there's no way you did that much even on cycle


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> P.s what was the squat weight? 60kg?
> 
> Nah there's no way you did that much even on cycle


You know I can squat your mom and that's easily 100kgs!! Naah it was 120kgs I think, was going to do 140kg's and then tear happen and fortunately was not muscle. 2nd time squatting since end of Sept/Oct sometime.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

That's such a pretty weight it almost feels like I do 20rep challenge with that.... Oh wait I do


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest was awesome last night, didnt go crazy heavy just got the form perfect with high reps.

Started on incline today and the chest and bicep boys were in full force yesterday!!

12 x 100kg

9 x 120kg

7 x 130kg

*Flat Bench*

8 x 120kg (clearly ruined from the incline so dropped the weight after this)

10 x 110kg

12 x 100kg

*Weighted Dips* (didn't really want to do these at this point as I feel it more in my triceps but my training partner wanted to so i gave in)

3 x 10 - 12 reps with 25kg around me, slow and controlled with extra partials at the end.

*Fly's*

12 x 32kg's

9 x 28kg

7 x 38kg

*Close Grip Press*

12 x 80kg

10 x 85 kg

7 x 90kg

*Skulls*

15 x 20kg a side on ez bar

12 x 22.5kg

12 x 25kg with forced and partial reps

*Tricep Push Down With V-Bar*

12-15 reps - 3 sets - full stack with drop set on the end.

The pump i had from this session was unreal, felt twice the size!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Went straight home for a spaghetti bolognese. Then about half 10 at night i had a chicken breast with sweet potato and half a tin of beans, both meals with 2 fish oils.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So how many fish oils a day you having?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

About 8-10 mate.

Ordered Glucosamine Sulphate as well as more Alpha Men and fish oils so hopefully the knees will be better soon.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> About 8-10 mate.
> 
> Ordered Glucosamine Sulphate as well as more Alpha Men and fish oils so hopefully the knees will be better soon.


Try 15 to 20 for a few weeks.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

15-20 you serious I'm going to grow fins if I do that!!

Nailed 4 and half large chicken breasts today along with 3 shakes with oats, bowl of porridge, 2 whole white potatoes and 2 slices of bread with marmite


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> 15-20 you serious I'm going to grow fins if I do that!!
> 
> Nailed 4 and half large chicken breasts today along with 3 shakes with oats, bowl of porridge, 2 whole white potatoes and 2 slices of bread with marmite


Sounds like you start to eat better. Maybe you will reach 120kgs soon!! 

P.S> ( yes 15-20. I thrown down 5 with each meal or shake )


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Sounds like you start to eat better. Maybe you will reach 120kgs soon!!
> 
> P.S> ( yes 15-20. I thrown down 5 with each meal or shake )


Mate I feel it has made a huge difference already, eating so much better! Looked in the mirror yesterday with no pump hadn't trained that day and I looked so much more full (not water).

Dunno bout getting to that weight but would be good 

Legs is my weak spot so gonna hit them hard tonight.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice work Phil, defo get some cissus for the joints and connective tissue, it's worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> Nice work Phil, defo get some cissus for the joints and connective tissue, it's worth it's weight in gold!


Cheers Bazza, seriously need to get some shots up of me from different angles so you guys can have a look and advise what i need to work on.

Cissus really that good? Was put off by the £20 as i hadn't heard too much about it so just bought the Glucosamine Sulphate instead.

Where you training now?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Had quite a frustrating leg session last night, squat rack was being used by absolutely everyone everytime i needed it so i wasn't able to squat :cursing:

Warm up was 3 sets of leg extensions x 12-15 reps

*Leg Press*

12 x 350kg

10 x 400kg

6 x 450kg

*
Leg Extensions*

3 x 10-12 reps full stack with partials on the end.

*Straight Leg Deads*

12 x 80kg

12 x 90kg

12 x 100kg

All these reps were slow and controlled with constant tension from start to end.

*Calves - Leg Press*

4 sets 12-15 reps with partials and pulses on the end of each set.

4 sets smith machine 12-15 reps 120kg

Video of Leg Press to follow...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Leg Press Video 400kg


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eating so far has been:

8am - 2 sachets porridge with shake - 2 scoops nutrisport with 1 scoop oats

11am - whole tin of tuna with 2 slices wholemeal bread with small amount of cheese toasted.

About to run to Tesco's now as i didnt get a chance to cook last night as i treated myself to a great Nando's and a sh1t film at the cinema.... Haywire.... Rubbish!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Eating so far has been:
> 
> *8am - 2 sachets porridge with shake - 2 scoops nutrisport with 1 scoop oats*
> 
> ...


Why dont you throw in some eggs? And some extra virgin olive oil?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers Bazza, seriously need to get some shots up of me from different angles so you guys can have a look and advise what i need to work on.
> 
> Cissus really that good? Was put off by the £20 as i hadn't heard too much about it so just bought the Glucosamine Sulphate instead.
> 
> Where you training now?


Mate Cissus is awesome, glucosamine I have never noticed anything from, bulk supplements direct do a decent one!

Training at gymbox westfield dude


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

DB said:


> Mate Cissus is awesome, glucosamine I have never noticed anything from, bulk supplements direct do a decent one!
> 
> Training at gymbox westfield dude


Do ever get bad clicking joints? Glucosamine is good for this ime


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Why dont you throw in some eggs? And some extra virgin olive oil?


I may start doing this mate. At least the porridge is extra calories because before i was only having the shake.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> Mate Cissus is awesome, glucosamine I have never noticed anything from, bulk supplements direct do a decent one!
> 
> Training at gymbox westfield dude


I shall get the Cissus next time mate.

You fancy a session down Raynes or Epsom some time soon for old time sake?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Great session on shoulders today:

Dumbell Press:

12 x 47kg with spot for last couple.

9 x 47kg

8 x 47kg

Lat raises:

3 sets 12-15 x 22kg

Rear delts:

3 sets 12 x 32kg db's

Shrugs:

230kg warm up for 12

6 x 345kg

12 x 305kg followed by these drop sets:

15 x 230kg

20 x 180kg

Then finished off seated press on machine for:

20 reps - 5 second pause

5-6 reps - 10 second pause

5-6 reps - sit down have shake done!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok some progress pics were well overdue. Personally the only one I like is the side chest, I struggled to get a good shot of the back and I didn't think that looked great anyway.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I must add that these pics are taken 6 weeks into a cruise at 250mg Test Decanoate every 2 weeks.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Pics looking good mate, specially now test levels are much lower and not looking so bloated. Your bi's and chest and traps have come along nicely.

Try get that lat spread and the traps to stick out at once and should be an excellent shot as your traps have certainly exploded over the last year or so. put up a front double bicep and a most muscular which is always good to get the traps bulding out!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Cheers mate. Personally I still feel that if I went on stage I would not look that big at all but hopefully the next blast and my increased calorie intake will help that.

Will try to take those shots now...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I personally think I'm holding too much fat so I may have to start weighing my food to see exactly what I'm putting in.

Critique welcome.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Looking massive in that front double bi pic!

Lat spread would look alot better if you posed slightly different... Defo have some serious muscle there mate and pretty lean too!

When are you going to compete? What do u weigh now 115kg+?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> Looking massive in that front double bi pic!
> 
> Lat spread would look alot better if you posed slightly different... Defo have some serious muscle there mate and pretty lean too!
> 
> When are you going to compete? What do u weigh now 115kg+?


Really Baz? I almost didn't put it up coz I thought I looked small and a bit fat!?

I wanna compete this year mate that's why I wanted to speak to you and see what you thought.

Weighing about 112-113kg


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jus nailed 3 chicken breasts in 2 hrs, happy with that.

2 alpha men

2 fish oils

Then bed time for family guy followed by American Dad.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Jus nailed 3 chicken breasts in 2 hrs, happy with that.
> 
> 2 alpha men
> 
> ...


Enjoy sweetheart. Xxx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Woke up at half 6 this morning.

Had 60g porridge along with a shake consisting of 2 x scoops Nutrisport 90+ and 1 scoop MP oats.

Did biceps last night as i did not have time to do them after back on Saturday, really starting to find that the best growth is caused not by the weight you lift but how you lift it and how far past failure you push yourself.

For example:

Straight bar curls:

60kg - 6 reps with no back movement (strict form) then 3-4 reps controlled up using momentum and lowered down as slow as possible.

57.5kg - 7 reps strict form then same again 3-4 forced reps.

50kg - 9 reps strict form then another 4 on top forced.

The pump was unbelievable at this point.

On to EZ curls:

20kg each side - 10 reps with 2-3 forced

17.5kg each side - same as above

17.5kg same as above

Finished off with preacher curls:

Only did 14kg but by this point this felt like 24kg - did 8 of these

Dropped to 12kg for 10 reps

Then 10kg for 14 reps then i got the hell out of there with almost a painful pump!!

Great session.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Chelsea said:


> Really Baz? I almost didn't put it up coz I thought I looked small and a bit fat!?
> 
> I wanna compete this year mate that's why I wanted to speak to you and see what you thought.
> 
> Weighing about 112-113kg


Don't get me wrong I'm not saying you're ripped and ready to go on stage but if you dieted now, you'd be spot on for your first show

There is Nabba SE 28th Apriln Hayes, Briar is doing it... well worth a thought. Prob get down to roughly 100--103kg Depends on your legs mate as you're tall u need some good legs under you.. If so you'll look massive mate you have good structure

The rebound from a contest diet is the best growth you'll ever get aswell!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> *Don't get me wrong I'm not saying you're ripped and ready to go on stage *but if you dieted now, you'd be spot on for your first show
> 
> There is Nabba SE 28th Apriln Hayes, Briar is doing it... well worth a thought. Prob get down to roughly 100--103kg Depends on your legs mate as you're tall u need some good legs under you.. If so you'll look massive mate you have good structure
> 
> The rebound from a contest diet is the best growth you'll ever get aswell!


Haha i definitely know that mate! Thing is i was gonna do another blast then try to fit in a diet before a show. Is there any shows you think i would be suited for that are a little later in the year?

My quads have come a long way but its definitely my calves that let me down and spoil the look i find. I'm hitting them twice a week starting from this week so hopefully that will pack on some size there.

Yea i remember one of your rebounds you but on 10kg in a week didnt you?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I personally think I'm holding too much fat so I may have to start weighing my food to see exactly what I'm putting in.Critique welcome.


2 great poses for you mate!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

mikemull said:


> 2 great poses for you mate!


Thanks mate, appreciate it


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

10:30am - large plate of spaghetti with about 250g of extra lean mince (made by mummy) was delicious. Got the exact same meal again for about 1pm can't wait


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

New looks look great buddy!! nothing wrong with them at all. Get the lat spread shot nail and you got some great pics.

Have you decided what comp you want to enter considering your height and weight?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> New looks look great buddy!! nothing wrong with them at all. Get the lat spread shot nail and you got some great pics.
> 
> Have you decided what comp you want to enter considering your height and weight?


Thanks mate, will have to master that lat spread pose coz by the looks of it im sh1t at it.

I have no idea mate so i will welcome any receommendations with regards to competing and what class to go in.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

FFS just noticed my last post. Using this tapatalk and its open to loads of mistakes when typing!!

Speak to DB or Jim for advice on what to do. I suppose ultimately you want to enter the heavys, in the classics I would if competiting have to way no more than 97.5kgs so your max would be lower than that a little... You what 6"1 so about 93.5kgs? I think thats what it works out too.

Food for thought....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> FFS just noticed my last post. Using this tapatalk and its open to loads of mistakes when typing!!
> 
> Speak to DB or Jim for advice on what to do. I suppose ultimately you want to enter the heavys, in the classics I would if competiting have to way no more than 97.5kgs so your max would be lower than that a little... You what 6"1 so about 93.5kgs? I think thats what it works out too.
> 
> Food for thought....


Haha i just thought that was your saffir way of spelling!!

Yea might drop DB a txt in a min and see what he thinks coz if i am going to enter that comp then i need to be dieting and getting my prep all sorted.

Going bookers tonight, any tips mate?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Haha i just thought that was your saffir way of spelling!!
> 
> Yea might drop DB a txt in a min and see what he thinks coz if i am going to enter that comp then i need to be dieting and getting my prep all sorted.
> 
> Going hookers tonight, any tips mate?


You want to make sure you only get a 18 to 25 year so they not too worn out.


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

just read the entire thread mate, very good read! Awesome progress.

Are you taking anything else while on this cruise dose? Like clomid or an AI?

I have ran 1 cycle couple of months ago, which was a test only cycle for 10 weeks. Any recommandations for my 2nd cycle? Cheers


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks mate 

Im taking arimidex half a tab eod and doing 1000ius HCG weekly.

PM me mate as it might take over the journal coz i'll need to know your dose, any sides you got etc...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Hit calves every time youre in the gym mate... dedicate the first 5 mins (not on leg day- do them at the end) to blitzing the calves, heavy, superset, one leg, seated, standing,10 reps, 100 reps, a different variation every time.. Just kill them! I personally find the following brutal..

Standing calve raise or leg press,

Pick a weight you can hit 20 reps on at a medium tempo and effort

20 reps

20 sec break

20 reps

20 sec break

20 reps

20 sec break

20 reps

20 sec break

10 reps with a pause at the top and bottom of each rep

20 secs

10 reps with a pause at the top and bottom of each rep

If you did it right you'll be almost in tears after 2 mins tops!

Remeber to stretch the fcuk out of them after!

I would personally do Nabba SE in about 13 weeks, although doesn't give you that much time to get ready.

If not there are loads of UKBFF later in the year and you'll be an inter over 90kg, so no hassle with weight limits etc. You could do the classics at 93kg as the spear chucking saffa said, but that's pretty light for your structure, you'll have to get measured properly and see how tall you actually are and what you can weigh, it's your height in CM minus 100 and plus 8 is what you can weigh in KG I think. Either way it doesn't make a difference until 2-3 weeks out anyway.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

That calf workout sounds disgusting but it's gotta be done I guess. I will start that on Wednesday.

13 weeks isn't a long time especially as I don't know what I'm doing with prep, diet and meds.

You think I could meet up with you sometime this week and talk it over? Coz I really wanna do this but I wanna do it properly.

Appreciate your help mate.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

You could prep for it and if not happy then pull out... nothing lost as the experience up to it will be priceless though. But you might surprise yourself and be ready if you really want it? The journey alone will teach you loads.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> You could prep for it and if not happy then pull out... nothing lost as the experience up to it will be priceless though. But you might surprise yourself and be ready if you really want it? The journey alone will teach you loads.


Mate the one thing i dont want to do is start something and then pull out, that just isnt me. If i start it i want to know i can give it my all and get to the end.

Being on stage cut and posing is literally all i think about everyday and i spend most my working day on here


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sy. said:


> Subbed
> 
> Looking like a unit in your pics bud.
> 
> Might give that calve workout a go as well.. guilty of neglecting them the past year :lol: Always just say to myself ach i'll bring them up later.. never do though haha


Thanks mate, not looking forward to cutting though if i go for this comp!!

Yea i was the same but when i took a good look at mine i knew something had to change so that has to start now. Gonna be fun!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So what's happening slut.. you start to prep for comp or continue adding some more size?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> So what's happening slut.. you start to prep for comp or continue adding some more size?


Gimme a buzz tomoz at 1 mate and we'll talk about it.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Dude come over after work or on your lunch one day, Wednesday I don't work, are u in the Barwell? if so it's 10min walk from my house, or 2 min drive..

I couldn't prep and pull out either, aslong as in your mind it's what you want to do the rest is easy, meds are the easy part mate, put some AAS in and it'll work, minor part of a diet prep imo


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> Dude come over after work or on your lunch one day, Wednesday I don't work, are u in the Barwell? if so it's 10min walk from my house, or 2 min drive..
> 
> I couldn't prep and pull out either, aslong as in your mind it's what you want to do the rest is easy, meds are the easy part mate, put some AAS in and it'll work, minor part of a diet prep imo


How does 1pm sound today mate?

If that's cool with you, text me your address and i'll drive over coz im in Barwell.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Good to see failure is not an option Phil!! You could also switch over to Physique Warehouse and come train hard!! 

Or give me a shout when you need a workout and come across. After Feb I should be feeling 21 again!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

DB said:


> Dude come over after work or on your lunch one day, Wednesday I don't work, are u in the Barwell? if so it's 10min walk from my house, or 2 min drive..
> 
> I couldn't prep and pull out either, aslong as in your mind it's what you want to do the rest is easy, meds are the easy part mate, put some AAS in and it'll work, minor part of a diet prep imo


Hey did you get my PM on TM?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Good to see failure is not an option Phil!! You could also switch over to Physique Warehouse and come train hard!!
> 
> Or give me a shout when you need a workout and come across. After Feb I should be feeling 21 again!!


Cheers mate! I may come down for a couple workouts especially on back day (sat) as Epsom DL is seriously lacking variety.

21 again? That would mean going back in time by about..... 30 years right brew?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate! I may come down for a couple workouts especially on back day (sat) as Epsom DL is seriously lacking variety.
> 
> 21 again? That would mean going back in time by about..... 30 years right brew?


It's bru!! .... Brew is something you drink!! lol

I'm about to change my training up and move things around. Let me know your schedule so I can see what days we can train together. Be good to have some heavy days together.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hahaha well i dont know how you crazy saffirs spell things!

Training is like this mate:

Mon - Chest & Tri's

Tues - Rest

Wed - Legs

Thurs - Rest

Fri - Shoulders

Sat - Back & Bi's

Definitely be good to train mate, should make it very soon before the diet starts!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Yeah that's sort of similar to mine except Tues would be back day, weds break and Thursday legs. So we can work something out for sure.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Yeah that's sort of similar to mine except Tues would be back day, weds break and Thursday legs. So we can work something out for sure.


Mate tbh i cant move my training around at all because of college, cant do tues or thurs nights and i wouldnt want to do legs on a weekend if i swapped back and legs around.

Defo should train though. This sat? Got any free passes for Physique?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

What I meant was, it's easy for me to do a session now and then. I can do a back session with you and if I don't make it then catch it up on the following Tues. No loss for me. I have 3 months left at the rip off joint Lloyd's and a morning pass at my spot is £8. Can ask if they do a slightly better day pass for regulars maybe?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Well we can defo train at DL for the next couple months then, Sat would be perfect as it saves me going all the way to Epsom to use that one when i live in Wimbledon.

£8 is a bit extreme maybe if they saw how massive i was then they'd prob just sponsor me  (especially as im motivating an old man at the same time)

One thing is for sure... im not doing legs with you..... the thought of you spotting me from behind during squats is worrying to say the least.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> One thing is for sure... im not doing legs with you..... the thought of you spotting me from behind during squats is worrying to say the least.


Mate I told you last time when I spotted for you squatting. It was my thumb!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Mate I told you last time when I spotted for you squatting. It was my thumb!!


Well i felt something smaller than a thump so i assumed it was your c0ck.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wednesdays Leg session was brilliant still have DOMS now Friday morning.

*Squats*

100kg x 15

110kg x 15

120kg x 12

130kg x 12

140kg x 12

*Leg Press*

Narrow foot placement:

300kg x 12

350kg x 12

350kg x 7

*SLD*

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 10

*Calves*

Did calves as per DB's instructions 20reps then 20secs rest etc and it absolutely ruined me, it felt like my calves were going top pop off.

Legs are hurting so much more today even though ive had a days rest from the gym.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

All the reps on every set for legs was very slow and controlled, pauses at the bottom of squats, no bouncing on the leg press and SLD were done under constant tension as per usual.

The difference between doing that and doing 200kg squats for a few is unreal, reps really do kill the muscle, i never ache this much from doing the heavy sets.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Leg workout looks good! You doing back tomorrow, deadlift I think? Hopefully nice and tender still!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Yea mate, back tomorrow might go down raynes if your up for it? Not gonna be deadlifting as i always injure myself doing them so SLD's are the only ones i do. Will be doing bi's with them mate.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, back tomorrow might go down raynes if your up for it? Not gonna be deadlifting as i always injure myself doing them so SLD's are the only ones i do. Will be doing bi's with them mate.


Injure yourself deadlifting? How?

Saturday training... I gotta go meet a gym owner in Croydon to disscuss the SSN brand so cant. If that changes then yeah I am keen. Then Sunday possibly smashing a Nandos with two queens!!

Can do heavy rack pulls instead of deadlifts??


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I always manage to pull my lower left back mate, thing is i am a really good deadlifter i can leave it for 6 months and still come back and deadlift 220kg easy but i always get injured. One time it was so bad i couldnt get out of bed, luckily your wife brought up breakfast instead 

Defo try to make it mate, i can train anytime really.

I never feel like i have to do rack pulls as i go all the way up to 355kg on shrugs and i can feel that all accross my back. Could try i though as i have never done them before.

Pretty annoyed, i forgot all sauces today so i am currently eating a chicken breast with sweet potato dry!! Feels like im dieting already!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I love rack pulls, done correctly and you can get some serious growth from it!

Go lighter on deads Phil, I did 140kg 5x20 the other week and the doms I had were unreal!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Yeah I found rack pulls and deadlifts go great together. I have no desire to deadlift more than 220kg these days. No trying to win anything.

3 sets of deadlifts up to 220kg max. Then switch to rack pulls and go up to 300kg-+

The first 2 or 3 times and the doms were excellent!! Can give it a go tomorrow morning as I only have to be in Croydon around 13:30?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> I love rack pulls, done correctly and you can get some serious growth from it!
> 
> Go lighter on deads Phil, I did 140kg 5x20 the other week and the doms I had were unreal!


This sounds like the calf workout you suggested which made me feel like I had been physically and emotionally raped and because of that next time I see Leroy I'm gonna volley him right in the chops!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

In all seriousness lads I will do lighter deads and throw in some rack pulls and see how I get on.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok i havent updated this since the weekend. Did shoulders on Friday which was good but it was the Saturday session that i am reeling from!!

Trained with TaintedSoul, did back and bi's and i am pretty sore to say the least.

Started with 3 sets of chins for 12 reps 3rd set was more like 8 reps due to fatigue then...

Deadlift:

170kg x 12reps

Rack Pulls:

270kg x 4 then after a fair bit of saffir encouragement in my ear i knocked out 8 reps on the next set.

Bent over rows:

120kg x 12

150kg x 10

170kg x 8 (pretty sure it was 8 but TainedSoul has got a vid so that will confirm if he gets the link on here)

Finished with Lat Pull down:

3 x 12reps

Bi's:

Straight bar curls:

15kg either side of olympic bar 12 reps

17.5kg either side x 10 reps

10kg aside x 12 reps - all sets with forced and partial reps.

EZ Curls (TaintedSoul's ides):

Basicaly both of us take turns on 15kg aside until we couldnt do more then 6 reps with the only rest being the time it takes the other person to do their set

Then the same with 10kg.

*Took a sample of SSN CreaPump before and my forearms felt like they were going to explode, then after biceps i genuinely struggled to get hands to my ears to remove my headphones it was ridiculous!*


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Decided after a long chat with DB and TaintedSoul over a nandos (where i ate 1 and a 1/4 chickens  ) that i am going to compete either but most likely in UKBFF or NABBA on the 28th/29th April.

As a consequence i set my alarm for 5:45 the morning and was out the door at 6:10am to complete 40mins cardio (power walking). Was crazy i never thought i would be able to do it but oncve i heard that alarm i was up got my joggers on and out the door after 1 scoop of whey with some water.

Going to do this every morning without fail the lowest i will go to is 6days a week for the cardio.

Very happy to say the least and having a contest date set and approaching gives me all the more reason to eat clean, train harder, rest more and get out there during the big freeze to get cardio done.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

It's great to see you starting off the week so positive and have already hit the road first thing mate. Can only get better as it becomes routine.

I'll take the old man chirps this time I must be honest.... I feel like I've been used to break down a wall!! back/bi's are crying!! For someone that has been off everything for over 8 months and did fvck all during Oct/Nov/Dec keeping up with Phil certainly took some effort. He's got that hunger for the stage and when he's not not posing in front of a mirror at the gym he actually pushes some good weight!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Yea mate im so glad i heard that alarm and thought, "Let's begin" rather than "snooze 10mins" i wanted to hit the ground running....well walking haha!

Appreciate that mate, im glad that you are sore! My lower back kills from those rack pulls still.

You uploaded that vid yet of the 170kg row?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate im so glad i heard that alarm and thought, "Let's begin" rather than "snooze 10mins" i wanted to hit the ground running....well walking haha!
> 
> Appreciate that mate, im glad that you are sore! My lower back kills from those rack pulls still.
> 
> You uploaded that vid yet of the 170kg row?


Naah.. was too busy stuffing myself last night with another half chicken and 1 1/2 cheese cake for dessert!! LOL - gotta get diet into shape otherwise this skinny fat guy aint going going anywhere!! I'll do it tonight when I get home, remind me at 7pm if I haven't whatsapp'd you the link to the file before I hit the gym.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

1 and a hlaf cheesecakes!! CHRIST!! I wont be able to eat anything like that for the next 12 weeks.

Yea sweet mate, i'll do that.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

well done for getting up early and the power walk, sets you up for the day for sure, i did a run in the snow this morning wasnt fun but feel better for doing it  xx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> well done for getting up early and the power walk, sets you up for the day for sure, i did a run in the snow this morning wasnt fun but feel better for doing it  xx


Thanks darlin, certainly does but i have never been so hungry in all my life!! Lowering carbs is tough, just been hungry all day basically 

How's your training going? x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

yea its going okay, not as good as it could be but i gotta get my motivation back! had to force myself to go for a run this morning the weather / snow was talking me out of it but i managed to get my head together and get my trainers on, just reading what u wrote about as soon as u hear the alarm going and being ready to go that made me smile and i need to get back to that feeling! Stopped taking any supplements (fat burners) going to give my body a little rest so it was hard to run this morning with no help of any med, but i still did it just had to work harder xxx


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Do you want to start a new proper contest journal with a better name this time, will get alot more views etc?

Enjoying the first day of diet? fat cnut! 

I'm just eating some brownies as I type!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

DB said:


> Do you want to start a new proper contest journal with a better name this time, will get alot more views etc?
> 
> Enjoying the first day of diet? fat cnut!
> 
> I'm just eating some brownies as I type!


Not a bad idea.. I always read it as "Where there's a Phil there's a gay!!"

I'm sitting here drinking a huge glass of bannana flavoured milk!! The muffin and chocolate sprinkled yoghurt earlier on was excellent also!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> Do you want to start a new proper contest journal with a better name this time, will get alot more views etc?
> 
> Enjoying the first day of diet? fat cnut!
> 
> I'm just eating some brownies as I type!


A better name? This one is awesome haha, yea i will do it now.

Highly unimpressed that you're already rubbing food that i cant eat in my face!!

I was hungry all day!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Not a bad idea.. I always read it as "Where there's a Phil there's a gay!!"
> 
> I'm sitting here drinking a huge glass of bannana flavoured milk!! The muffin and chocolate sprinkled yoghurt earlier on was excellent also!


Hahahahaha you are the funniest fat man i know!!

Dont suppose there is a carb and sugar free one of those is there?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

170kg barbell rows? Nutter.

How comes your doing your cardio after a scoop of whey mate? Dont fancy it fasted?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha you are the funniest fat man i know!!
> 
> Dont suppose there is a carb and sugar free one of those is there?


Sugar free flavoured milk!! WTF... that's almost as bad as going to Nandos and having rice mixed with coleslaw!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Not a bad idea.. I always read it as "Where there's a Phil there's a gay!!"
> 
> I'm sitting here drinking a huge glass of* bannana* flavoured milk!! The muffin and chocolate sprinkled yoghurt earlier on was excellent also!


Anything phallic shaped and you love it!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

DB said:


> Anything phallic shaped and you love it!


I was watching you eat those big hard chips on Sunday and I loved it!!!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

How are things going Phil?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Never mind, only just seen your contest prep thread and subbed.


----------

